# 2015 Owner's Manual - Diesels



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Found something interesting today when looking through this.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...nd Videos/02_pdf/2015-cruze-owners-manual.pdf

In section 10-14, GM states that in areas of extreme cold, where temperature falls below -20F (-29C), an SAE 0W-40 oil may be used. That is not a typo. If an 0W-40 can be used in extreme cold, a 5W-40 can be used in all other climates. They went through and intentionally changed that from 0W-30.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Confirmation of our common sense!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Good news! I have been running 5w40.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still not completely up to snuff on what the differences between an 0W40 and a 5W30 would be. In very basic terms, is it that the 0 and 5 represent flow properties when cold and the 40 and 30 represent viscosity when warm?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am still not completely up to snuff on what the differences between an 0W40 and a 5W30 would be. In very basic terms, is it that the 0 and 5 represent flow properties when cold and the 40 and 30 represent viscosity when warm?


Correct. However, I'm not exactly sure how big of a difference there is between a 0 and a 5. I've been happy with my Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 and it was brutal cold last year and at times brutal this year.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Correct. However, I'm not exactly sure how big of a difference there is between a 0 and a 5. I've been happy with my Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 and it was brutal cold last year and at times brutal this year.


Define "Brutal." 

The owner's manual describes severe cold as below -20F (-29c), and that doesn't include wind chill.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Even though it's overkill for most mobil 1 ESP 0w-30 is now readily available via amazon.com. I thought about it but am just going to stick with AMSoil as it's easier to just order from one place since I use it in everything I own and also service 3 other family member's vehicles. I like having all my oil and filters coming to my doorstep, no wasted time in a store. 

Amazon.com: Mobil 1 121218 0W-30 ESP Motor Oil - 1 Quart (Pack of 6): Automotive

Here's a link to Pennzoil Ultra Euro L 5W-30 which is another great choice for our cars. It actually returns the lowest wear metals of any oil tested in the CR VW TDi's...3.68 HTHS in a 5W-30 niiiice.

http://www.amazon.com/Pennzoil-5500...=8-4&keywords=mobil 1 esp&tag=viglink20709-20


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Define "Brutal."
> 
> The owner's manual describes severe cold as below -20F (-29c), and that doesn't include wind chill.


Just that. -15F to -25F (-40F wind chill). I guess the questions was how big of a difference is the 0 compared to the 5.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Just that. -15F to -25F (-40F wind chill). I guess the questions was how big of a difference is the 0 compared to the 5.


Big enough to merit a switch in those conditions. I personally use *our *10W oil clear to -5F. Between -5F and -20F, I recommend a 5W, and below -20F, I recommend an 0W.

You will notice easier starts and better fuel economy at minimum.


----------

